# Injen Dyno Results



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

seems a little low but i didnt dyno b4 install...no time. but here it is 219.5Hp and 228.4 TQ. this is in 3rd gear till 90mph didnt bother with 4th cause the 1/4 is nearly over.this is on a 2005 SE-R auto/Tiptronic...i Commute 700 miles per week...so all the 6spd comments can go scratch ..I will be installing the Sc pulley on monday and my mp exhaust is on backorder :/ so the next dyno will be with both installed..also does anyone have some hotshot headers 4 sale?? or knows a Reliable company to get them from? thnX.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

That does seem a bit low, although it depends on the conditions it was dyno'd under. Under ideal conditions, it should dyno at around 215hp baseline and about 230hp after the intake. Check out the dyno chart below from Nissan Performance Mag for the Nismo intake on an SE-R. They had 216.9 baseline, 229.0 with CAI and a cold engine, and 218.5 with CAI and a hot engine, so you can see how it would affect your numbers:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Maybe it makes a difference that he is using an Injen instead of a traditional CAI.

...considering the Injen design pulls air off of the radiator.


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

acriml01 said:


> That does seem a bit low, although it depends on the conditions it was dyno'd under. Under ideal conditions, it should dyno at around 215hp baseline and about 230hp after the intake. Check out the dyno chart below from Nissan Performance Mag for the Nismo intake on an SE-R. They had 216.9 baseline, 229.0 with CAI and a cold engine, and 218.5 with CAI and a hot engine, so you can see how it would affect your numbers:


thnx for the info,i hadn't dynoed it stock and it was still warm from the 20 mile hike to the dyno shop.but it had been sittin for about half an hour turned off in front of the fan and it was like 15'F here in newyork yesterday.so i thought even though the valve cover was still warm i would see at least 225hp.but i was also on a Mustang Dyno and they used a DynoJet,so they would get bigger numbers anyway.if u dont know the difference, a Mustang dyno takes all ( Real World )road,speed/drag,weight,aerodynamics and friction on the tires from the road surface into consideration.Where as a Dynojet is a regular measurement of hp and takes nothing into consideration.


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Maybe it makes a difference that he is using an Injen instead of a traditional CAI.
> 
> ...considering the Injen design pulls air off of the radiator.


Actually they are both mounted in the same location.They both end in the right corner of the bumper just to the left of the radiator.but they are seperated from it by the plastic shroud. READ THE POST ABOVE under the Dyno Sheet.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I thought I saw a pic of the NISMO intake behind the battery...whereas every INJEN I have seen is either directly behind or close to be behind it...


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

RealDealSE-R said:


> thnx for the info,i hadn't dynoed it stock and it was still warm from the 20 mile hike to the dyno shop.but it had been sittin for about half an hour turned off in front of the fan and it was like 15'F here in newyork yesterday.so i thought even though the valve cover was still warm i would see at least 225hp.but i was also on a Mustang Dyno and they used a DynoJet,so they would get bigger numbers anyway.if u dont know the difference, a Mustang dyno takes all ( Real World )road,speed/drag,weight,aerodynamics and friction on the tires from the road surface into consideration.Where as a Dynojet is a regular measurement of hp and takes nothing into consideration.


Okay... didn't know you used a Mustang Dyno.


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

acriml01 said:


> Okay... didn't know you used a Mustang Dyno.


np dude,i was ina crappy mood when i wrote that.mybad:fluffy:


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

I have the INJEN intake and the intake goes around the battery and down into the front bumper right behind the driver's side fog light. there is a shrowd between it and the engine/radiator, it gets only cool air. not trying to take sides or be a douche bag but that is what the deal is  hope this clears up the missunderstanding.. I dont like seeing altima enthusiatsts argue!


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

jasonsBLKser said:


> I have the INJEN intake and the intake goes around the battery and down into the front bumper right behind the driver's side fog light. there is a shrowd between it and the engine/radiator, it gets only cool air. not trying to take sides or be a douche bag but that is what the deal is  hope this clears up the missunderstanding.. I dont like seeing altima enthusiatsts argue!


All of the true CAIs are similar. If its in the engine bay, then its just a ram-air or a pop charger.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

ahhh, I see. Thanks, I didn't really look into the other CIA's because of all the reviews on the INJEN intake, I love mine but yeah thier might not be much of a difference I'm not sure, It is probably just the mine is better than yours thing going on. any air intake im sure you will see noticable difference in responce time and sound. all and all a great mod


----------



## DSM_2Xtreme (Sep 18, 2007)

I am looking at getting a pop charger for mine, as I think shelling 280 bucks for a CAI is insane! I can get a JWT pop charger for 109 + ship and so I might get 7-8hp instead of 12-13. At least I can count on zero issues from water (live in Iowa) and can run it year round with just a visual inspection to check for dirt. Had a Grand am GT with a CAI before that took down my MAF cause it got wet coming home from work one day. Should have felt that tranny shift when that happened! I was looking to see if it was leaving fluid behind me.... LOL.


----------



## BlackBeauty3point5 (Sep 10, 2009)

I live in FL.. lot of rain will getting the fujita CAI give me any problems with water???.. not driving through floods or anything just get alot of rain.. also I hear the fujita is the best you can get.. any one have actual experience???


----------

